# Longest lasting sealant?



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Apart from ceramic coatings etc, what's the longest lasting product on the market atm? Fusso Coat? Sadly, most reviews only cover an initial use, due to lack of people able to do long term tests etc, so I'm not sure what to get for the lazy car care enthusiast  Obviously, personal reports have to go with a bit of descirption of car use as longevity reports on a person with their oldtimer in the garage, getting it out twice per year is going to last longer, that the person with a beater run through every winters salt and mud.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Soft99 Fusso Coat 12m for me. I did real test more than once on my DD (kept outside 24/7, in all weather conditions) and Fusso always delivered. Last time it was on my car for 6 months and it was still much alive. I polished it off and reapplied new coat. The water behaviour will degrade slighlty of course, but paint will stll wash up super easy, it will still protect from contaminents and paint will feel slick to the touch.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Wowo's Crystal sealant is pretty tough - it's lasted a year on my side window glass, and still going.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Wowo's Crystal Sealant is more durable than Fusso. It's the most ceramic like non ceramic there is.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Fusso for me

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Personally I'd never be able to answer how long my wax or sealant lasts and I doubt many on here would be able to give a true answer either. I wash my car every 2 weeks and apply a QD as a drying aid but that in its self aids the LSPs longevity. I've still got beading on my daily driver which has a show wax on it applied in November but I've no doubt it would have/has disappeared long ago and it's the QD that's giving the protection.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm still surprised people recommend Fusso. It's really not a nice wax style product to use. 

The longest lasting paste style sealant is still collinites. 476s. It's average to use. Looks average but by God will it last!


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

"wax style product to use"? I assume you mean application isn't as smooth? I think that's mostly because people used to much ... you need really tiny amounts of fusso on the application sponge. Less sticky then, less clouds and residue, less filled up MF clothes, less hard to buff off. Done right, it seems fairly easy to buff off.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nothing will last if the prep isn't thorough.

It's all in the prep.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Sonax Xtreme NPT or PNS? Very easy to use and lasts long enough.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

gally said:


> I'm still surprised people recommend Fusso. It's really not a nice wax style product to use.
> 
> The longest lasting paste style sealant is still collinites. 476s. It's average to use. Looks average but by God will it last!


They're not though. Fusso does last longer, so do the Bilt Hamber waxes. Wowo's Nanocoat will outlast them by a long way, but does cost a lot more.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

As a couple of guys said, doesn't matter what you throw on there if your prep isn't right, I recommend using UPOL s2002/5 or Spies Hecker 7010 (UPOL is the cheaper option) to prep beforehand. 
Then you could either use fusso, easily the longest lasting with some very aggressive water behaviors, the draw back is, it CAN be a pain to work with although using a damp applicator and only working on a couple of panels at a time will rectify this. 
Other than that, the EASIEST one I've used is Opti-seal and you can always top it up by using it as a drying aid. 
If you get into optimums system, they say optiseal can deliver 8 months protection
Wipe on walk away - all day for me


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

gally said:


> I'm still surprised people recommend Fusso. It's really not a nice wax style product to use.
> 
> The longest lasting paste style sealant is still collinites. 476s. It's average to use. Looks average but by God will it last!


I think fusso goes on great and removes great..smells bad though.i have found fusso keeps its gloss/hydrophobic characteristics much longer than 476s

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave14 (Aug 4, 2017)

Fusso 12 month for me works great! Applied six months ago and still beads like crazy after the harsh winter weather her in Maryland, USA. Cheers to all!!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I've only ever used 2 waxes.
Collinite 916 and Fusso.
Out of the 2 it's Fusso for me.

On a couple of occasions I have been lazy and thought since it had only been waxed a couple of months previous, all I needed was a 2BM wash before waxing.
This made waxing a real pain with both Fusso and Collinite.
The wax doesn't spread well.
You end up with more resistance when applying.......and oh boy is buffing off a mission or what.
Did a coat of Fusso Saturday after using a paint cleanser/glaze and the applicator sponge for Fusso stayed clean, the wax went on thin and smooth like baby oil and buffed off real easy despite application to the whole car before buffing the whole car.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I never said it wouldn't. Without prep 476 will outlast many many products. It's just a bit ****. The fact my first pot was over 10 years ago I would say I would be in a decent position to comment. 

Bilt Hamber again I agree they will outlast many waxes. One of my favourite companies actually. 476 is a blunt instrument that does one thing.


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

Obsession wax icon is also good and mid price.
And dont forget fk1000p 

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## jazzite73 (Mar 27, 2018)

Diamond Brite Speedy Wax is the best


----------



## jazzite73 (Mar 27, 2018)

roscopervis said:


> They're not though. Fusso does last longer, so do the Bilt Hamber waxes. Wowo's Nanocoat will outlast them by a long way, but does cost a lot more.


where can I buy Fusso and Bilt Hamber waxes?


----------



## SkyRocket (May 20, 2015)

HEADPHONES said:


> Did a coat of Fusso Saturday after using a paint cleanser/glaze and the applicator sponge for Fusso stayed clean, the wax went on thin and smooth like baby oil and buffed off real easy despite application to the whole car before buffing the whole car.


This is because you're applying wax on top of "wax".

I agree that it's much nicer to wax after using an AIO, but you tend to pay for it later because the wax won't last as long.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

jazzite73 said:


> where can I buy Fusso and Bilt Hamber waxes?


Nipponshine is the place to buy Fusso. Lots of places sell Bilt Hamber including their own website.

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzite73 (Mar 27, 2018)

roscopervis said:


> Nipponshine is the place to buy Fusso. Lots of places sell Bilt Hamber including their own website.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


can I have the website addresses please?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

jazzite73 said:


> where can I buy Fusso and Bilt Hamber waxes?


Cleanyourcar

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Nippon Shine for the Fusso and Polished Bliss for Bilthamber


----------



## rafa86 (May 3, 2016)

Atkinson91 said:


> As a couple of guys said, doesn't matter what you throw on there if your prep isn't right, I recommend using UPOL s2002/5 or Spies Hecker 7010 (UPOL is the cheaper option) to prep beforehand.
> Then you could either use fusso, easily the longest lasting with some very aggressive water behaviors, the draw back is, it CAN be a pain to work with although using a damp applicator and only working on a couple of panels at a time will rectify this.
> Other than that, the EASIEST one I've used is Opti-seal and you can always top it up by using it as a drying aid.
> If you get into optimums system, they say optiseal can deliver 8 months protection
> Wipe on walk away - all day for me


Absolutely agree with you.

Opti seal is the go to option for me every single time , it's not cheap, but given how sparingly you have to apply the product, a bottle should last a very, very long time if used correctly .

Just 4 - 5 squirts spread as thin as possible with a foam applicator should be adequate for an average size car.

No more than 2 coats are needed and you literally apply then walk away. Can also be applied to glass and wheels .

The beauty of opti seal is, once applied, you can add a coat of your favourite wax on top to further enhance gloss and hydrophobic capability.

Given the ease of application, time required to apply and durability of around 6 months + protection I'd choose this over any thing else out there with little hesitation 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I put a coat of Gloss-IT Concorso Gloss (4oz, £9.99) on a silver Merc CLK last autumn and having washed it on Saturday, it was still protecting, with decent beading.

So thats 6 months and counting - its probably due for a new coat now but was impressed with that, and the shine. Also extremely quick to do - wipe on, haze, buff.

I got mine from here:
http://www.morethanpolish.com/gloss-it.asp


----------

